

Ask HN: Would you work for this company? - illumin8

I saw this job advertisement on the Internet: http://mthruf.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/takeone.jpg?w=500&#38;h=366  My first reaction was, this is pretty cool, but after seeing how easily solved the problem was, I think it's more of a marketing gimmick than anything else.  Would you even bother to call?<p>Edit: sorry, don't know how to make a hyperlink out of submission text.
======
vijaydev
well, you can give the hyperlink in the comment, for one!
[http://mthruf.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/takeone.jpg?w=500&...](http://mthruf.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/takeone.jpg?w=500&h=366)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Alternatively, you can submit the URL itself and ask your question in the
"title," or you can make your own blog post asking the question in a more
extended form, and submit a link to your blog post.

------
DanielStraight
My guess is that it's their version of FizzBuzz.

------
keefe
lol sure, if they paid me enough? I'm not exactly looking at numbers on scraps
of papers for developer gigs though...

